# new mold



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just got the new ball jig mold for steelhead and the new hooks. Suppose to be a lot stronger and sharper. They also shortened the line tie. This exposes more gap of the hook for better hook sets and hook ups. Say no more straighened hooks.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Where did u get the mold and how much wass the mold and hooks.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Got it from do-it molds it has 2 cavities each for 1/64,1/32,1/16,1/8 The mold and 100 hooks for all four sizes was around 90.00 High but worth it if those steelies quit straighting my jigs out.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

barlowstackel.com is the best place to buy molds .they are cheaper than doit


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

walleyejigger said:


> barlowstackel.com is the best place to buy molds .they are cheaper than doit


Just some info for you. Stamina and Zeiner's are cheaper than Barlow's on many molds.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Where can you get the "stronger" hooks, other than Do-It?(I already have their mold.) Netcraft doesn't seem to have what I'm looking for.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> Where can you get the "stronger" hooks, other than Do-It?(I already have their mold.) Netcraft doesn't seem to have what I'm looking for.


What mold (Model #) do you have and what type of hook are you looking for?


----------

